# Who you Looking At?



## mustangluvr (Aug 23, 2010)

Although the glare from the mirror makes my tank look horrid. This has to be one of my favorite of Alcon showing attitude. ;-)


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

:nicefish:


----------



## Little Marlin (Jul 4, 2010)

i love that pic!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Aww! XD He's showing you how big and tough he can be...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i love dragons!!


----------

